# Bag limit on whistler ducks in Texas?



## arrowsonly88 (Feb 14, 2014)

I was jw what it was, headed to the pond this weekend and was unsure if it was the dusky duck of 1 per limit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Read the TPWD website and the rules in the outdoor annual. There are a lot of rules that are easy to accidentally break.

6 TOTAL!
5 mallards (only two may be hens) 3 wood ducks 
3 scaup 
2 redheads 
2 pintails
2 canvasback 
1 "dusky" duck (Mottled duck, Mexican like duck, black duck and their hybrids)
For all other species not listed, the bag limit shall be 6.

The season for "dusky" ducks is closed the first five days of the season in each zone.

Possession limit:Three times the daily bag limit.

Merganser
Daily bag limit:5 in the aggregate, to include no more than 2 hooded mergansers.
Possession limit:Three times the daily bag limit.

Coot
Daily bag limit 15.

Possession limit is three times the daily bag.


----------



## arrowsonly88 (Feb 14, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Read the TPWD website and the rules in the outdoor annual. There are a lot of rules that are easy to accidentally break.
> 
> 6 TOTAL!
> 5 mallards (only two may be hens) 3 wood ducks
> ...


So is this a species of the dusky duck or can you shoot 6 of them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shoot your 6 per person per day. Yum....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the "Non Answer" answers. They are 6 a day. We call them "Pink Mallards". Have fun!!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

You can shoot 6 black-bellied whistling ducks and 6 Fulvous Tree Ducks or whatever combination that gets you to your 6 birds daily limit


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Should be no limit, those things are taking over


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd almost feel guilty shooting a whistler. God never made a more stupid bird.

I could limit out every evening from my backyard if I were allowed to shoot in my subdivision.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

clouser said:


> I'd almost feel guilty shooting a whistler. God never made a more stupid bird.
> 
> I could limit out every evening from my backyard if I were allowed to shoot in my subdivision.


Sounds like the birds are pretty dang smart to me?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Sounds like the birds are pretty dang smart to me?


^^^^
This


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

clouser said:


> I'd almost feel guilty shooting a whistler. God never made a more stupid bird.
> 
> I could limit out every evening from my backyard if I were allowed to shoot in my subdivision.


Umm maybe so but redheads would definitely give them a run for their money.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Whistlers taste much better


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

clouser said:


> I'd almost feel guilty shooting a whistler. God never made a more stupid bird.
> 
> I could limit out every evening from my backyard if I were allowed to shoot in my subdivision.


After they get shot at a couple times they get very smart.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

They make good gumbo!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Not to hijack the OP's thread. The boys sure did enjoy the morning...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall calling a whistler is that the same as we used to call mexican squealer ? Ya got laughed out of camp if you shot one ?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Rockport is covered up with them, and they don't seem to ever leave.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Yall calling a whistler is that the same as we used to call mexican squealer ? Ya got laughed out of camp if you shot one ?


People call them tree ducks, squealers, Mexican squealers, and all kinds of goofy stuff.

Talking about Black-bellied whistling ducks. Wildfowl Magazine rated them the best eating duck in North America due to their 100% vegetarian diet.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Talking about Black-bellied whistling ducks. Wildfowl Magazine rated them the best eating duck in North America due to their 100% vegetarian


They definitely rank high on my favorite ducks to eat. They have some big thighs that are worth saving also.

One year we killed the fire out of the fulverous and black bellies, my buddies didn't want to keep any (guess they were too proud). I got pawned off with all the birds that first hunt, I cooked up a few after cleaning them, and to my surprise they were delicious. Needless to say, I got to keep s bunch of them that season! That was years ago and I will shoot them every chance I get. They dont make the prettiest pictures, but they eat better than any diver and lots of puddle ducks IMO! I wish they would just hang around a little longer.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

about 1000 of them roost on/next to Corn Proccessers on the N side of Uvalde..
remind me of really slow specklebellies...
rascals eat grain all day.. sleep on the sheds at night...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I know they love to eat the corn out of deer feeders.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

^^^ from above. Had them really thick here at house around feeder. Key word had ..... They'd clean corn before even got to yard.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

They are spectacular table fare! I will hammer them any day of the week.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Wilcrest and West Bellfort ha


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Great pic.Did someone say "skillet shot"?


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Long time ago when I was a lad I caught 3 of these baby ducks. My grandma raised them until they were full grown. I was sure she was going to kill them and cook them, but she couldn't. She released them and for about a month they would stop by her property every morning.


----------

